# 2ft tank what could i get??



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello fishy people! 

i have a spare tank which is really upsetting me, hate having spare tanks, i recently lost a frog & i am looking to keep fish now, i tend to like bigger fish especially cichlids, but i only have a 2 foot tank is there any type of Cichlid that can be keep & be happy in this size tank?

thanks mark


----------



## Ash1988 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi good to see you want to try fish 

What are the dimensions 24 x ? x ?

Cichlids for a 2ft tank, you could get 3 or 4 shell dwellers or a pair of dwarf cichlids such as german blue rams, bolivian rams, apistogramma cacatuoides, apistogramma agassizi, and there are quite a few others.


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

some of the smaller apistogramma would be suitable as a pairing or some multi's shell dwellers


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ash1988 said:


> Hi good to see you want to try fish
> 
> What are the dimensions 24 x ? x ?
> 
> Cichlids for a 2ft tank, you could get 3 or 4 shell dwellers or a pair of dwarf cichlids such as german blue rams, bolivian rams, apistogramma cacatuoides, apistogramma agassizi, and there are quite a few others.


The size is 2ft x 1ft x 1ft 

the rams sound nice, i have seena few pictures of them on here which i like, would you recommend blue or Bolivian???



ridium said:


> some of the smaller apistogramma would be suitable as a pairing or some multi's shell dwellers


i have never heard of shell dwellers, is their any pics on here??


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

ridium said:


> image


oh thanks, but i think i prefer Rams, seem to have a bit more detail


----------



## Ash1988 (Nov 9, 2010)

What is the ph of your water.


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

yea if u have naturally hard water in your area you may be better at look into shellys , if soft then go with appistogrammas and rams


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

how about a pair of convicts you said you like bigger fish and people have kept a pairs in 24"x12"x12" aquariums successfuly and their nice and aggressive unlike rams and most dwarf cichlids or maby 1 firemouth again quite terratorial and would be interesting especially in a planted natural set up with wood, plants, sand, rocks ect


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

a pair of convicts would quickly multiply and not many people will buy the off spring


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

*some tank stocking from cichlid-forum for a 20g yours is around 15g so adjust slightly less stocking*


*Shell Dweller Aquarium* 

• _'Lamprologus' brevis_ - 1 pair 
• _'Lamprologus' stappersii_ - trio 
• _Ancistrus temminckii_ "Bristlenose Pleco" - 1 


• _'Lamprologus' multifasciatus_ - 5 
• _Brachydanio rerio_ "Zebra Danio" - 3 
• _Ancistrus temminckii_ "Bristlenose Pleco" - 1 


• _Alto. _sp. "Compressiceps Shell"- 1 pair 
• _'Lamprologus' caudopunctatus_ - 1 pair 
• 'L_amprologus' similis_ - 1 trio 



*Tanganyika Mini-Community* 

• _Julidochromis regani _- 1 pair 
• _Neolamprologus leleupi _- 1 pair 
• '_Lamprologus' occelatus_- 1 trio 


• _Telmatocrhomis vittatus_ - 1 pair 
• _Lepidiolamprologus hecqui_ - 1 pair 
• _Synodontis petricola_ - 3 


You could aim to have two pairs of fish. Your choice: (Works for 29gal also)
• _Julidochromis regani _- 1 pair 
• _Neolamprologus leleupi _- 1 pair 
• '_Lamprologus occelatus_- 1 trio

*-OR-*

• _Altolamprologus calvus_ or _compressiceps_ pair
and one of:
• 'Lamprologus' (Shellies) _brevis_, _multifasciatus_, meleagris, _ornatipinnis_, _ocellatus_, _speciosus_, _similis_ or _Neolamprologus signatus_
Normally one would get six young individuals of these fish, and remove the balance of the fish once they have a pair. If you wanted three pairs (groups) of fish. 


If you wanted three pairs (groups) of fish:
• 'Lamprologus' (Shellies) _brevis_, _multifasciatus_, meleagris, _ornatipinnis_, _ocellatus_, _speciosus_, _similis_, _Neolamprologus signatus_ or _Altolamprologus sp. "Compressiceps Shell"_
• _Neolamprologus caudopunctatus_ (non-Shellies)
• _Julidiochromis ornatus_ or _transcriptus_
• _Telmatochromis bifrenatus_, _brichardi_ or _vittatus_ 



*West African Aquarium* 

• _Pelvichromis pulcher_ - 1 pair 
• _Synodontis nigriventris_ "Upside-down Cat" - 4 
• _Nann. unitaeniatus_ "1-lined African Tetra" - 6 


• _Steatocranus casuarius_ - 1 pair 
• _Arnoldichthys spilopterus_ "Red-eye Tetra" - 6 



*Central American Aquarium* 

• _Archocentrus nigrofasciatus_ - 1 pair 
• _Hyphessobrycon eques_ "Serpae Tetra" - 5 


• _Archocentrus centrarchus _- 1 pair 
• _Capoeta tetrazona_ "Tiger Barb" - 6 


• _Archo. spilarus_ "Blue-eyed cichlid" - 1 pair 
• _Hyphessobrycon eques_ "Serpae Tetra" - 5 


• _Herotilapia multispinosa_ "Rainbow" - 1 pair 
• _Capoeta tetrazona_ "Tiger Barb" - 5 


• _Neetroplus Nematopus_ - 1 pair 
• _Ancistrus temminckii_ "Bristlenose Pleco" - 1 



*South American Aquarium* 


• _Apistogramma_ species - 1 pair 
• _Corydoras_ catfish - 4 
• _Hyphessobrycon eques_ "Serpae Tetra" - 6-8 


• _Cleithracara maronii _- 1 pair 
• _Corydoras_ catfish - 4 
• _Gymnocorymbus ternetzi_ "Black Skirt Tetra" - 3 


• _Crenicichla compressiceps_ - 1 pair 
• _Hyphessobrycon pulchripinnis_ "Lemon Tetra" - 6 


• _Microgeophagus ramirezi_ - 1 pair 
• _Hemigrammus bleheri_ "Rummy Nose" - 6 
• _Inpaichthys kerri_ "Blue Emperor" - 4 


• _Gymnogeophagus australis_ - 1 pair 
*-OR-* 
• _Gymnogeophagus rhabdotus_ - 1 pair 
*-OR-* 
• _Gymnogeophagus meridionalis_ - 1 pair 
*-AND-* 
• _Gymno. ternetzi_ "Black Widow Tetra" - 6


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

berry1 said:


> how about a pair of convicts you said you like bigger fish and people have kept a pairs in 24"x12"x12" aquariums successfuly and their nice and aggressive unlike rams and most dwarf cichlids or maby 1 firemouth again quite terratorial and would be interesting especially in a planted natural set up with wood, plants, sand, rocks ect


I wouldn't put either a pair of convicts or a Firemouth in a 2' tank.

Shellies get my vote as well. I've got Telmatochromis, N. meeli, and N. multifasciatus... the multi's are my favourite and ideal for your sized tank.


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

wow thanks everyone, this gives me lots to think about, i actually like the look of all you have said. I am not sure on what the PH of my water is how do i find this out?


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

your local aquatics stire will usually test your water free of charge for you , once you take a sample and get the results post them up here and im sure someone will help out


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

ridium said:


> *some tank stocking from cichlid-forum for a 20g yours is around 15g so adjust slightly less stocking*
> 
> 
> *Shell Dweller Aquarium*
> ...


wow so many beautiful fish, i could really get into this in a big way! I am reading up on these now, just to see what i prefer, thank you very much!


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

mrblue2008 said:


> wow thanks everyone, this gives me lots to think about, i actually like the look of all you have said. I am not sure on what the PH of my water is how do i find this out?


Or if you're sure about getting fish just buy an API drop test kit... you can get one off ebay for ~£21 delivered... they were £32 I think last time I seen them in [email protected] You'll need one if you're setting up a fishtank anyways.


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

hippyhaplos said:


> Or if you're sure about getting fish just buy an API drop test kit... you can get one off ebay for ~£21 delivered... they were £32 I think last time I seen them in [email protected] You'll need one if you're setting up a fishtank anyways.


cheers i will check that out, the next big question is when i decide what to get where do i buy from, i live in leeds & i really dont no many good fish places around. 

I am really liking the C.Maronii & also the yellow Neolamprologus leleupi but the convicts also look very attractive, do you recommend any for first timers???


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

maronii aka keyhole cichlids are south american will require softer water , leleupi are tanganikan so will need very very hard water, and convicts i wouldnt recommend especially for beginners as they can quickly multiply with no outlet to get rid of em.

best aquatic stores are usually maidhead aquatics , www.fishkeeper.co.uk , closest store to you would be leeds south Maidenhead Aquatics - Leeds South


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

just search on youtube convict cichlid in a 10g and youl see loads some are way overstocked


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

btw doing a search on leeds area water quality it looks like your ph is a neautral 7


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

i think we prefer the yellow leleupi, so does anyone no if this fish would be suitable for leeds water? also in a 2ft tank would you recommend just keeping one pair?

i no where carrgate garden centre is, not that far from us but didnt realise they stocked fish, thanks for the link


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

you will need a water buffer be it some sort of limestone or shop bought buffer, they can advise you best practice in your area , id only go with a pair , you may need to buy several youngsters and watch for a pair to form , then move on the others as it can be quite difficult to sex


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

ridium said:


> you will need a water buffer be it some sort of limestone or shop bought buffer, they can advise you best practice in your area , id only go with a pair , you may need to buy several youngsters and watch for a pair to form , then move on the others as it can be quite difficult to sex


 
cheers for your help :2thumb:


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

no problems , i used to love fish till mrs stopped me keeping lol become an obsession


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

ridium said:


> *some tank stocking from cichlid-forum for a 20g yours is around 15g so adjust slightly less stocking*
> 
> 
> *Shell Dweller Aquarium*
> ...


glad my house has no more room left
fish are lovely pets really like them ones in photos


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

you could try a pair of bolivian rams (easier to keep than blue rams), a pair of golden-eyed dwarf cichlids (nannocara anomala) & a shoal of 10-15 cardinal tetras, with a bristlenose plec to keep algae away. provide plenty of cover for the cichlids. btw, i don't recommend convicts- they are savage & can't be kept with other fish. that's the reason why others here have told you the fry won't sell- they won't.


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the help poeple, 

I have been searching all the fish i have been told & more & have seen plenty that i would be more than happy to keep, I have seen alot of Barbs on the internet which look really nice. many things to think about! 

i will start to set the tank up tomorrow & monday, i will get gravel & wood from the pet shop, i am thinking an undergravel filter & fluval type with heater. how long once set up would i have to wait?


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Seen this zebra catfish would this be ok with barbs, its stunning!


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

barbs can bite and nip alot , that plec is zebra pleco and u will be hard to find one less then £100 at 1 or 2 " long


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

ridium said:


> barbs can bite and nip alot , that plec is zebra pleco and u will be hard to find one less then £100 at 1 or 2 " long


only tiger barbs bite- other barbs are fine.


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

ridium said:


> barbs can bite and nip alot , that plec is zebra pleco and u will be hard to find one less then £100 at 1 or 2 " long


wow a massive price for this fish! but really beautiful dont have a spare £100 for one tho


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

theres alot of nice plecs for alot cheaper look for l134 its sweet !!


----------

